# 35 yr old with low T



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey everyone, im new to the forum.  Today I found out my testosterone level is very low. Total T was 220 but free test was mid range(cant remember exact number) . Tomorrow I have a doctor appointment tomorrow to discus further. My question is do I insist on injections or is the other methods acceptable? The funny thing is I've recently started collecting stuff to start a cycle and figured id get a testosterone panel just to see. I've always felt like my testosterone was low for years,  just hope the root cause is not something major. Any tips for when I see the doc?


----------



## snake (Jul 12, 2016)

Been down this road myself. For now, let the doctor call the shots (pun intended) There's a lot to learn on your journey into TRT and to get the most out of it, you need the right information. I started at 42 myself and wish I had a good group of guys like you will find here to have helped me out back then.

Hit me up with any questions you may have. We're just brothers helping brothers around here.


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 12, 2016)

snake said:


> Been down this road myself. For now, let the doctor call the shots (pun intended) There's a lot to learn on your journey into TRT and to get the most out of it, you need the right information. I started at 42 myself and wish I had a good group of guys like you will find here to have helped me out back then.
> 
> Hit me up with any questions you may have. We're just brothers helping brothers around here.


Yeah its all kinda overwhelming!  Appreciate the offer, im sure ill take you up on it. Right now im just reading all I can, trying to learn!


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2016)

The cream is a pain in the ass & sucks.  I prefer the injections.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 12, 2016)

I did the androgel cream thing for 6 months and then pellets put surgically placed in me. the androgel cream was messy and sucked, the pellets all but 3 fell out! after all that jazz we went to injections and its what I still do today! so much easier to adjust dose and I feel way better too!


----------



## ~OGH (Jul 12, 2016)

I was started out on 100mg/wk Test-C and after 5 years Im still at only 125mg/wk . Anymore then that and my Hematocrit/RBC"s start climbing . My doctor keeps me at 600-700ng TT. I was 242ng before TRT . Goodluck ...


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 12, 2016)

Well my pcp doesn't think the level is that bad. Im pretty pissed off , he's a great doctor but obviously doesn't believe in trt therapy.  Im actually on the way to a self pay clinic to speak to them.


----------



## snake (Jul 12, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> Well my pcp doesn't think the level is that bad. Im pretty pissed off , he's a great doctor but obviously doesn't believe in trt therapy.  Im actually on the way to a self pay clinic to speak to them.



You have no idea how may times I have heard this exact same thing from others. I could go on a rant but I'll avoid that. In the end even if he did script you the test, my bet is you would be in for a fight the entire time. I was at 220 and I can say I'm damn happy now being on TRT. The clinic my get into your pocket a little more but they tend to be slightly more liberal with their Total Testosterone (TT) numbers.


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 13, 2016)

They had to run bloodwork and it was even lower than before,  total t was 130 but all other levels are normal. Got 200mg of test cyp and go back Saturday for 200mg more. Ready for this journey to feeling better!


----------

